# Introducing myself



## nicknacksnack (Oct 4, 2019)

Good morning. I am a new member but have been lurking for almost a month and have just found the courage to post. I have been desperately trying to read stuff about my certain situation, but I'm coming up short. 

I need support, guidance, and advice. I would love to post in the Infidelity forum to gain some insight.

I have been in a relationship with my boyfriend for 2.5 years and our relationship is in danger. 

Thank you for reading


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

nick nack snack ..... the new posters have catchy names these days.

So Howdy and welcome to TAM. 

The good news is we can not jump threw the screen and bite you ...... so no need to worry.

There is a lot of both good and bad advice here ..... but importantly a lot of very good ideas and perspectives that you may not have considered before.

Sorry your in a tough spot ......

Spit it out ..... we are hungry


----------



## nicknacksnack (Oct 4, 2019)

Thank you for the kind welcome. I really appreciate that. I will definitely post! Thank you!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome to the TAM Family, @nicknacksnack ~ hate to see you here, but you've come to the right place!

We anxiously await hearing about your dilemma and being able to help you out with the guidance that you're seeking!*


----------



## nicknacksnack (Oct 4, 2019)

arbitrator said:


> *Welcome to the TAM Family, @nicknacksnack ~ hate to see you here, but you've come to the right place!
> 
> We anxiously await hearing about your dilemma and being able to help you out with the guidance that you're seeking!*


Thank you so much!! I appreciate it


----------

